# Butter Press



## Cwalker935 (Apr 23, 2016)

As a kid, we often went to my Grandparents for Sunday dinner.  At that time, Grandma Walker still cooked on a wood stove and made her own butter.  Fried chicken, leather stockings (some sort sort of dried bean still in the shell, they were brown), mashed potatoes, homemade bread and butter.  Grandma had a butter press that left a neat design on the butter that fascinated me.  I have always wanted to make a butter press and finally got around to it.  Need to work on my carving skills. Cherry with Doctors Bowl Finish.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## designer (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice work.  From what the pics show, your carving is doing very well.


----------



## mark james (Apr 23, 2016)

Excellent turning Cody!  I like working with Cherry also.

And, the carving looks just fine :good:


----------



## SteveG (Apr 23, 2016)

Where is the BUTTER!?

Nice job.


----------



## BradG (Apr 23, 2016)

I am glad I found this post. I spotted your pictures in the members gallery but couldn't figure out what it was for!. It looks fantastic. be sure to post a pic of some pressed butter once you've had a chance to try it out


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 23, 2016)

Super job on the butter mold Cody!
The family story makes it even more special!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 23, 2016)

Growing up one of my dreaded chores was sitting in the kitchen and working the churn... we didn't use fancy butter molds, our was just a plain square box with a plunger to push out the butter.


----------



## magpens (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice work Cody !!!!

The mention of churning butter reminds me of early days on Aunt & Uncle's farm on the Prairies !


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 24, 2016)

With Mother's Day coming up, I think that I will buy my wife a cow and make her a churn.  Heck, I can even make a milking stool.  She can make butter just like Grandma did.  She wil be thrilled, right?

I am hoping to try making butter just one time if I can find some unpasteurized milk.  Probably use a mixer rather than a churn.  Thanks for the comments, I really enjoyed this little project.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 24, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> With Mother's Day coming up, I think that I will buy my wife a cow and make her a churn.  Heck, I can even make a milking stool.  She can make butter just like Grandma did.  She wil be thrilled, right?
> 
> I am hoping to try making butter just one time if I can find some unpasteurized milk.  Probably use a mixer rather than a churn.  Thanks for the comments, I really enjoyed this little project.



A mixer won't work, too fast.... put the milk in a gallon jug and sit and shake it for about half to full hour... the butter will rise to the top.  Once it has formed, you'll need to put it in a bowl and rinse it... work water through it to get any milk out before you mold it.  You can salt it while working it if you want salted butter.


----------



## Seer (Apr 24, 2016)

I make mine using a food processor


----------

